# Late Antlerless Question



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

"Only an individual possessing a valid antlerless deer license issued for the deer management unit in which they are hunting may take a deer during this season, except an individual possessing any valid deer hunting license may take an antlerless deer during this season on private land in the core CWD Area, CWD management zone, DMU 452, and DMU 487."

So if I'm reading this correctly - 

I can hunt the late antlerless season, on private land in the CWD management zone, with my regular "antlered" firearm deer tag. No need for an antlerless tag for that DMU.

Is that correct?


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Absolutely correct.


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

A 30/06 is considered a muzzleloader in the CWD zone also, now to find a deer. 

I have walked over 200 miles in the forest behind my home this year and only saw 2 deer the whole time.

Couple miles a day 5 days a week


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bucket-Back said:


> ..........
> 
> I have walked over 200 miles in the forest behind my home this year and only saw 2 deer the whole time.
> 
> Couple miles a day 5 days a week


Don't you want to hunt deer in your woods ? If I were you, I would find a different route for my daily walks.

L & O


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Bucket-Back said:


> A 30/06 is considered a muzzleloader in the CWD zone also, now to find a deer.
> 
> I have walked over 200 miles in the forest behind my home this year and only saw 2 deer the whole time.
> 
> Couple miles a day 5 days a week


A 30-06 centerfire rifle is not considered a muzzleloader in the CWD zone. It may be legal to use there at this time, but its characteristics do not change.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

pescadero said:


> "Only an individual possessing a valid antlerless deer license issued for the deer management unit in which they are hunting may take a deer during this season, except an individual possessing any valid deer hunting license may take an antlerless deer during this season on private land in the core CWD Area, CWD management zone, DMU 452, and DMU 487."?


Where is this from? Hunting Digest or Antlerless Digest? Page number?


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/late_antlerless_season_map_637097_7.pdf


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

twodogsphil said:


> Where is this from? Hunting Digest or Antlerless Digest? Page number?


----------

